# ID Book / Dependents PR



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I need some help please. Could someone please let me know what documents are needed to apply for an ID book based on a PR. Just want to make sure I have it all before I go and stand in a queue.

Also I now need to apply for PR for my kids (8 years and 11 years). Their Study visas expire in May so would i need to do an extension on the study visas as well as a PR application. My agent is asking for quite a hefty amount for both so thinking of doing it myself.. Any tips/help/advice from people who have gone this route would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

PR for your kids and their study visa extensions will be to separate processes. You dont really need to use agents. If you go to the VFS website you will see all the requirements for study permit extension. The requirements are quite clear. So u gather the requirements, complete the online form on the VFS website and schedule your appointment. Even if you make a mistake and 1 thing is missing, you still have 2 more chances to go and get the other requirements and reschedule another appointment. 

For the children PR, you should have included them in your PR application in the 1st place but its not 
a big deal that you didnt. You can just do the same thing as I mentioned above, check the documents required on the VFS website and complete the online form yourself. The sort of not so good news is that it takes long for the kids PR to come out 12 - 24 months


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

jollem said:


> PR for your kids and their study visa extensions will be to separate processes. You dont really need to use agents. If you go to the VFS website you will see all the requirements for study permit extension. The requirements are quite clear. So u gather the requirements, complete the online form on the VFS website and schedule your appointment. Even if you make a mistake and 1 thing is missing, you still have 2 more chances to go and get the other requirements and reschedule another appointment.
> 
> For the children PR, you should have included them in your PR application in the 1st place but its not
> a big deal that you didnt. You can just do the same thing as I mentioned above, check the documents required on the VFS website and complete the online form yourself. The sort of not so good news is that it takes long for the kids PR to come out 12 - 24 months


Thanks for your response. Glad to know I can do it myself. I went through an agent and they said that I cannot apply for the kids PR at the same time as me so I didnt.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

He was actually right about not applying for PR for the kids at the same time as yours. Check on previous posts here. Its highly not advisable. You need to renew the study permits even if you apply for PR for the kids they still need to maintain a valid permit until the PR is issued.

I agree u do not need to use agents. Total rip off especially now that we have VFS.


----------

